# Zen Bei Bototu Kai Federation? (sp)



## IWishToLearn (Jan 17, 2006)

Trying to find out where this group is from. I've found a reference to Richard Kim as founder from San Francisco. However I've also been told it's from Kyoto, Japan. I've only been able to find a net link to the San Francisco group. Any help confirming or detracting from the existence of a Kyoto group of the same name would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 18, 2006)

Their website:
http://www.zbbk.com/

Their magazine:
http://www.portfolios.com/zoom.html?User_number=suishakai&imagecount=2

It sounds like it was founded here in the States.

You're not going to drive from Salinas to S.F.? I lived in Salinas for a year when I worked at NPS in Monterey. I studied Kung Fu in Pacific Grove. Much closer!


----------

